# Competitions in Central Canada



## BPearase (Jan 17, 2011)

In canada we have had competitions in Vancouver (west) and in Toronto 
(east) but there has never been one in the center like in Manitoba or Saskatchewan. I would just like to know who would attended and keep in mind for people from the US it is just above north dakota.


----------

